# Pilken vom Kleinen Boot



## Coasthunter (15. Januar 2008)

An die Crew.:q
Ich denke, der *08.03.* wäre ein guter Termin für uns. 
Ich hoffe, das wieder alle dabei sind. Auch die, die beim Rochen Cup verhindert waren. Allerdings sollten wir das ganze auf maximal 14 Personen begrenzen. Es müsen ja auch genügend Boote zur Verfügung stehen. So und nun warte ich auf die Anmeldungen:

*1. Boot: Torte und Coasthunter (Ich= Knobisoße. Torte= Nudelsalat) *
*2. Boot: Aal_matti und Junior ( ketchup von Heinz, Kühne Senf und Baguettes)*
*3. Boot: Carassius und Norgepollack*
*4. Boot: Pitus und LordVader*
*5. Boot: Keule und Schweet*
*6. Boot: Kieler Sprotte und seine Frau(selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter und 3 meterbrote)*






Ersatzmann: KlickerHH


----------



## DDK (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Tach,
wo soll der Cup stattfinden.;+


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> wo soll der Cup stattfinden.;+


 

Moin DDK.
Wir starten von Fehmarn aus.


----------



## aal-matti (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin, Moin

Das ist ja wohl der Hammer. Ich komme von der gestressten Arbeit,:q setze mich in meinen Chefsessel und schaue ins AB. Aber was müssen meine Augen dort sehen, ein neue Treffen mit der alten Crew.#6 Sehr schön, nur leider konnte ich meinen Namen noch nicht finden, hast du mich vergessen. Das ging dann aber sehr schnell:q:q:q.
Ich will mit.... !!!​Wenn ich meinen Namen dort sehen kann, fange ich wieder an zupacken, dann brauche ich nicht soviele Gleittage zunehmen. :vikieses Mal komme ich nicht alleine,ich bringe klein aal-matti auch mit.( Sohnemann) Der ist genauso heiß auf´s angeln, wie ich.​ 
Gruß aus 
Bad Langenhorn
aal-matti ( Schnarchbär)​ 
ich will mit...ich will mit...ich will mit...ich will mit...ich will mit...​


----------



## Keule (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ andor: hast nen feinen termin ausgesucht:vik:

sind dabei...

bitte keule, sein schweet und pitus auf die teilnehmerliste setzen|wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

also eigentlich kann ich mir das ja nicht entgehen lassen...
aber bitte erstmal mit nem ? da ich das finanziell ja auch unter einen hut kriegen muß...

grüße

die strandperle


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Das sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus. Freut mich, das wir wieder gemeinsam was machen. Wird bestimmt mega spaßig, mit sovielen Kleinbooten gemeinsam raus zu fahren. Ich werde mich morgen früh direkt um genügend Boote kümmern. Wenn immer zwei Leute auf ein Boot gehen, bräuchten wir 6 Boote und einen zwölften Mann.................|supergri

Was ist eigentlich mit Sunny? |supergri

Suuuuunnnnnyyy......was ist mit Dir??????????


----------



## Buschangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

*Da wird doch noch ein Verrückter aufzutreiben sein!!!!!*
Hey Andor! Kannst Du mir einen Gefallen tun?? Vergiss deine Kamera zuhause! *Bitte!!!!*


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

unter Vorbehalt das ich mal gucken muß wie das Finanzielle mit meinem Motorschaden so läuft .... |uhoh:
hätte ich an ner Kleinbooot-AB Tour auch immer Interesse !!! 
ich werd das mal beobachten .... falls mein Boot bis dahin wieder einsatzfähig ist und es zeitlich passt denke ich das es kein Problem sein sollte dazu zu stoßen ...


----------



## KlickerHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moinsen,

wenn ihr noch einen 12ten Mann braucht, will ich mich gerne opfern.

Gruss Klicker


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, das der neunte ein Sonntag ist und erstmal auf den 08.03. geändert. Ist das OK? Sonst lassen wir es beim 09.03. Bin gerade dabei, die Boote zu Organisieren, schnelle Antworten wären prima. #6


----------



## sunny (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich kann leider noch nicht ganz genau sagen, ob ich mit von der Partie bin . Würde mich natürlich riesig freuen euch alle mal wieder zu sehen. So eine Massenkleinboottour sollte man sich eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen :vik:.

Setz mich bitte erst einmal auf Verdacht auf die Liste. Der 08.03. wäre für mich ok.


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

da soll auch das http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php?t=317
sein.
Wird evtl. eng mit Booten...


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> da soll auch das http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php?t=317
> sein.
> Wird evtl. eng mit Booten...



ich seh da nen gaaanz anderes Datum #c
*2008 wird sein von 09.05.2008-12.05.08*


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> An die Crew.:q
> Ich denke, der *08.03.* wäre ein guter Termin für uns.
> Ich hoffe, das wieder alle dabei sind. Auch die, die beim Rochen Cup verhindert waren. Allerdings sollten wir das ganze auf maximal 14 Personen begrenzen. Es müsen ja auch genügend Boote zur Verfügung stehen. So und nun warte ich auf die Anmeldungen:
> 
> ...



Ist die Tour nur für "Eingeweiht" 

Hätte auch Interesse. Würde dann auch selber mein Boot mitbringen.

- Marco -


----------



## aal-matti (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin, Moin

das wäre auch in Ordnung, wenn wir das Pilkern am 08.03. ist.Hauptsache dabei.

Gruß aal-matti und sein Junior


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ HD

Sorry....von Blindheit gebeutelt |uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

macht ja nix ... :m
also wenn ich das richtig verstehe solls mit mehreren Kleinbooten losgehen ?
oder mit nem Kleinkutter ?
weil ihr ja was von Personenbegrenzung geschrieben habt ...
spricht denn was gegen wenn sich evtl 2-3 weitere mit eigenen Boot anhängen ?


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Wir fahren nur mit Kleinbooten raus.Ich habe drei Boote bei Gitti reserviert und zusätzlich noch drei bei Tarot. Ich würde sagen, wir treffen und begrüßen uns bei Wolfang zum Frühstück und entern dann die Boote und treffen uns im Sund unter der Brücke. Von da aus steuern wir dann die Fischgründe an. 
Torte wird wieder die Pokale organisieren und wir machen dann eine kleine Kollekte, damit er nicht alles alleine löhnen muß. Bei sovielen Leuten, wird der der Beitrag zwischen 3+5 Euro liegen denke ich. 

Nochmal die Frage: Ist es für euch alle ok, wenn wir das Treffen am *08.03. *machen? 

Boris? Ist der Termin für euch auch ok? 

Ich hoffe, das er Grieche dann wieder auf hat. Wäre ja schön, wenn wir die Siegerehrung dort machen könnten.

Wieviele Schlafplätze brauchen wir egentlich? Ich werde wieder wie immer schon Freitag auf der Insel sein. 

Kieler Sprotte: Bisher waren wir immer dieselben Leute, aber je mehr Boote dabei sind, umso lustiger wird es. Ich setz Dich mal mit auf die Liste.#6

@HD4ever: Kleinboots Welcome.#6


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @HD4ever: Kleinboots Welcome.#6



supi !
ich hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder mobil bin !
von wo geht das da los ?
Lemkenhafen ?


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



HD4ever schrieb:


> supi !
> ich hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder mobil bin !
> von wo geht das da los ?
> Lemkenhafen ?


 
Wir starten von Lemkenhafen und von Miramar. Dort kann auch geslippt werden. Wer mit seinem eigenen Boot schon Freitag kommt, könnte sein Boot auch eventuell von Wolfgang reinheben lassen.

@Jörg: Anhängerkupplung habe ich, daran soll es nicht scheitern.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

dann Fehmarn links rum ? oder rechts rum zum Fisch ?
würde ja evtl auch Großenbrode zum slippen in Frage kommen ...
ne Auto ist ok ( mit AHK ) Motor_Getriebe nur im Ar**** und ganz schön teuer :c


----------



## Keule (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

der 8. passt bei uns auch. fast noch besser sogar. ist alles gut


----------



## aal-matti (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin, Moin

Junior und ich würden dann auch schon am Freitag auf die Insel fahren.
@all: wollte mal fragen, wenn die anderen auch schon Freitags kommen, ob wir dann vielleicht grillen wollen?#g

upps: irgendwie spüre ich schon wieder eine innerliche Unruhe in mir, woran das wohl liegt!!! |kopfkrat  :q

Gruß
#a    die 2 aal-mattis   #:​


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Kieler Sprotte: Bisher waren wir immer dieselben Leute, aber je mehr Boote dabei sind, umso lustiger wird es. Ich setz Dich mal mit auf die Liste.#6

Danke. Sind zu zweit. :vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> @all: wollte mal fragen, wenn die anderen auch schon Freitags kommen, ob wir dann vielleicht grillen wollen?#g


 
Auf diese Frage hab ich schon gewartet.:q Du möchtest ja endlich Dein Amt als ehrenamtliche Grillschlampe antreten.:q:q

Also von mir aus gerne. Ich könnte sogar noch eine hausgemachte "GottstinktdasBäuerchenÜbel" Knobisauce machen.:q 
Da stehen Torte und Strandperle ja unheimlich drauf.|muahah:

@Boris:#6

@Jörg: Der Dorsch verzieht sich langsam ins tiefere. Ich tendiere da lieber in Richtung Westermarkelsdorf. Aber mal sehen. Ich fahre ja vorher sowieso nochmal raus zum testen. Dann wissen wir mehr. 

@Kieler Sprotte: Super.#6

@all: Ich habe den *08.03. *auch den Bootsverleihern heute mitgeteilt und insgesamt 5 Boote reserviert. Einige haben noch nicht fest zugesagt und bis jetzt sollten 5 Boote reichen. Sollte ich eins mehr bestellen und nicht voll bekommen, muß ich auch dafür grade stehen. Aber wer wirklich noch mit will und ein Boot braucht, wird bei Tarot bestimmt noch eins bekommen. Nur rechtzeitig anrufen ist empfehlenswert.

Ansonsten bin ich schon heiß wie Sau :vik:


----------



## Dampfpilz (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin,
habe hier mal ein bischen gelesen,ich nehme an das Tarot 
ein Bootsverleiher ist?Wo kann ich ihn auf Fehmarn finden,oder anrufen. 
Wollte mir auch mal ein Boot mieten.
Dank im voraus für die Info
Gruß Claus#h#6


----------



## Buschangler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich finde je mehr Leute um so lustiger wird die Tour!!
Die Pokale sind auf jeden Fall  schon ausgesucht.
Vergeben werden sie von Platz 1- 10. so hat jeder die Chance einen abzustauben!!!! Nicht wahr????? Keule?? Pitus??
Haltet Euch an Sweety, sie zeigt euch wie es geht!
#r


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich finde je mehr Leute um so lustiger wird die Tour!!
> Die Pokale sind auf jeden Fall schon ausgesucht.
> Vergeben werden sie von Platz 1- 10. so hat jeder die Chance einen abzustauben!!!! Nicht wahr????? Keule?? Pitus??
> Haltet Euch an Sweety, sie zeigt euch wie es geht!
> #r


 
Dann nehm ich dieses mal ja auch einen mit nach Hause.|supergri
Super Torte. #6 Wollen nur hoffen, das Gustav Gans nicht wieder den ersten macht.:c  Oh man, das wird ne Gaudi, mit sovielen Booten.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich dieses mal ja auch einen mit nach Hause.|supergri
> Super Torte. #6 Wollen nur hoffen, das Gustav Gans nicht wieder den ersten macht.:c Oh man, das wird ne Gaudi, mit sovielen Booten.


 
aber nicht mit soner gräte ohne augen wie letztes mal 
denn dann hät ich auch einen abgestaubt ...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Buschangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Aber diesmal würde ich es gerne anders machen. 
Die gefangenden Dorsche werden am schluss gemessen und die gesamtlänge ergiebt die Platzierung.
Das heißt: Nicht wer den größten Dorsch hat sondern wer die längste Strecke gemacht hat!!#6
Dann ist die Sache auch nicht so schnell entschieden.
Beim letzten mal war`s ja eindeutig und früh entschieden!#c


----------



## pitus02 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich finde je mehr Leute um so lustiger wird die Tour!!
> Die Pokale sind auf jeden Fall  schon ausgesucht.
> Vergeben werden sie von Platz 1- 10. so hat jeder die Chance einen abzustauben!!!! Nicht wahr????? Keule?? Pitus??
> Haltet Euch an Sweety, sie zeigt euch wie es geht!
> #r



Sweety kommt dieses Wochenende und lernt mich an, dann fangt ihr nicht einen Fisch und ich bekomme alle Pokale |supergri


----------



## Buschangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ahhhh, da sitzt ein riesen Optimist am anderen Ende der Leitung!!|muahah:
Sie mal. Ich zitter schon vor Angst!!|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Sweety kommt dieses Wochenende und lernt mich an, dann fangt ihr nicht einen Fisch und ich bekomme alle Pokale |supergri


 

§ 36 Absatz 4: Außereheliche Pilkhilfe in fremden Gewässern, 
                    wird mit Freibier für alle nicht unter drei 
                    Litern bestraft. |supergri 

@Torte: Ja ja, und dann mit Paternoster los legen oder was. |kopfkrat
            Wollen wir beide bei Tarot Starten? Die anderen wissen 
            bestimmt nicht, wo das ist. Dann wär auch schon mal 
            klar, wen ich als Partner habe. Vielleicht sollte ich die 
            Liste dementsprechend umschreiben.

@all: Wie teilen sich denn die anderen auf? Wer sitzt mit wem im Boot?


----------



## Buschangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Dann lass uns von Tarot starten.Die Liste sollte dann schon mal in Teams aufgeteilt werden. Dann musst du aber noch absprechen das wir früh rausfahren wollen und nicht erst um 10 uhr wie beim letzten mal.|gr:
 Und die Boote sollten auch in ordnung sein.|uhoh:


----------



## pitus02 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

§ 36 Absatz 4: Außereheliche Pilkhilfe in fremden Gewässern, 
                    wird mit Freibier für alle nicht unter drei 
                    Litern bestraft. 

|sagnix

Irgendwie schaffen wir das schon :q:q:q#q


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Hab die Liste geändert. :q So langsam nimmt das alles Form an.


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@Pitus: Boris wird sich bestimmt mit Sweetie ein Boot teilen. Dann müßtest Du mit Martin(LordVader) fahren. Ok? Dann mach ich die Liste jetzt komplett.


----------



## aal-matti (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin
@ Andor deine " Gottstinkdasbäuerchenübel " Konbisauce hört sich gut an. Bringe nicht sowenig mit, zur Not leihe ich dir auch meinen Anhänger. ( Rezept nicht vergessen )

@all aal-matti klein und ich werden ein Team bilden. Denn wer von euch hat schon Lust, die ganze Zeit nur zu keschern. |supergri das sieht leider immer so aus, das er fängt und ich muß keschern.|supergri #q

Gruß matti


----------



## Buschangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hab die Liste geändert. :q So langsam nimmt das alles Form an.



Jetzt müssen wir nur noch Jörg, Sunny und Mirco unter einen Hut bringen. Wenn sie mit fahren.|kopfkrat#c
Oder wir müssen ein bis zwei Boote mit drei Mann ausstatten. Aber dann wird es eng!!!


----------



## pitus02 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Wir können auch zu dritt fahren !!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## Buschangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Wir können auch zu dritt fahren !!!!!!|wavey:



Mein Kommentar spar ich mir!!:q


----------



## pitus02 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar spar ich mir!!:q



#r|smash:


----------



## Buschangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Nein mal ernsthaft. Wir finden schon ne Möglichkeit euch unterzubringen!:m
Wir können doch nicht ohne dich fahren,Pitus!!
Was wäre das denn für ne Tour wenn du nicht dabei bist!!#d
Geht garnicht!!!#g


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Nein mal ernsthaft. Wir finden schon ne Möglichkeit euch unterzubringen!:m
> Wir können doch nicht ohne dich fahren,Pitus!!
> Was wäre das denn für ne Tour wenn du nicht dabei bist!!#d
> Geht garnicht!!!#g


 
Äääääh, hab ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? Pitus fährt doch mit. Sunny und Mirco sind nur unklar. Und Jörg kommt sowieso mit eigenem Boot, wenn überhaupt. Sollten Sunny und Mirco sich entscheiden, mit zu fahren, werden wir bestimmt noch ein Boot organisiert bekommen. Und sollte nur einer von beiden mit kommen, wird er bestimmt einen Platz auf einem Boot bei uns ab bekommen.


----------



## Buschangler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

?????????????????????|kopfkrat
War das nicht klar das er mitkommt?
Hab ich was verpasst?
Irgendwie bin ich jetzt ganz durcheinander!
Ihr macht mich ganz wuschig hier!!!!!


----------



## Buschangler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich sehe gerade, Pitus fährt ja mit Maddin!!!!!|kopfkrat
Bin jetzt wieder auf dem neuesten Stand!
Man bin ich ein Spätzünder!#d


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, Pitus fährt ja mit Maddin!!!!!|kopfkrat
> Bin jetzt wieder auf dem neuesten Stand!
> Man bin ich ein Spätzünder!#d


 

Gestern zu tief in die Flasche geschaut, was? :vik:


----------



## sunny (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Junge, Junge, dat geht ja richtig voran hier #6.

Ich kann leider noch nicht sagen, ob ich dabei bin. Wird sich wahrscheinlich auch erst kurzfrisitg ergeben. Zur Zeit sieht es eher schlecht aus. Wenn ich mit kann, muss ich irgendwo mit aufspringen. Noch nen Boot zu reservieren, ist nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich habe gerade von Taro Post bekommen: Zum einen kosten die Boote dort 80 € und zum andern wollen die eine Anzahlung auf die 160€ von 80€ haben. Das habe ich bei noch keinem Bootsverleiher erlebt. Wäre an sich ja auch nicht das Problem, wenn da nicht folgende Klauseln wären: 
*Stornierung*: Es besteht *in keinem* Fall Erstattungsanspruch.
*Rückerstattung*: Ab *Windstärke 7* und mehr, erhalten Sie 50% des gebuchten und *voll* bezahlten *Bootstagespreis* zurück.

Nun ist guter Rat teuer. Ich fahre ja nicht mal mehr bei Windstärke 5 raus. Und sollte die Tour wegen ungünstigem Wetter ins Wasser fallen, sitze ich auf den Kosten. Was tun wir nun? Bitte schreibt ihr mal was dazu.


----------



## Keule (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

gibts denn alternativen zu tarot?
bft 7 find ich allerdings auch hammer.
ich glaube bei 7 fahren ja nicht mal die großen kutter von helitown aus raus. 
unverständlich, dass die solche kleinen nussschalen bei dem wind überhaupt rausgeben... 

aber wenns keine alternativen gibt, kannst du auf uns zählen.


----------



## pitus02 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

#h

Yep das sind heftige Bedingungen #d#d

Aber wie Keule schon sagt auf uns kanst zählen:m wie immer halt |kopfkrat


----------



## aal-matti (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin

Habe eben mal im Internet geschaut. Ich habe noch einen Bootsverleih gefunden. Die Bedingungen kenne ich natürlich nicht, aber man könnte dort ja mal nach fragen.

Wenn das natürlich nichts für uns ist, kannst du auch auf uns zählen.

Gruß aal-matti


www.fehmarn-boote.de


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Yep das sind heftige Bedingungen #d#d
> 
> Aber wie Keule schon sagt auf uns kanst zählen:m wie immer halt |kopfkrat


 
Das hört sich prima an Jungs.:m
Dann denke ich, wir können das Ding suutsche angehen lassen.Wir werden die Kosten für die 5 Boote durch 10 Teilen, so das niemand Kohlemäßig benachteiligt ist. So zahlt jeder das selbe. Denn immerhin, sind die Taroboote insgesamt 40€ teurer als die bei Wolfgang. 
Sollte die ganze Kleinboottour für uns ins Wasser fallen, so bau ich auf euch, das ich mit den 80€ für die Anzahlung nicht allein da stehe. #6
Ich werde das Geld morgen überweisen.. 
Dann ist es amtlich: *Wir haben 5 Boote zur Verfügung*.|supergri 

Und ich bin wieder mal heiß wie Sau |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade von Taro Post bekommen: Zum einen kosten die Boote dort 80 € und zum andern wollen die eine Anzahlung auf die 160€ von 80€ haben. Das habe ich bei noch keinem Bootsverleiher erlebt. Wäre an sich ja auch nicht das Problem, wenn da nicht folgende Klauseln wären:
> *Stornierung*: Es besteht *in keinem* Fall Erstattungsanspruch.
> *Rückerstattung*: Ab *Windstärke 7* und mehr, erhalten Sie 50% des gebuchten und *voll* bezahlten *Bootstagespreis* zurück.
> 
> Nun ist guter Rat teuer. Ich fahre ja nicht mal mehr bei Windstärke 5 raus. Und sollte die Tour wegen ungünstigem Wetter ins Wasser fallen, sitze ich auf den Kosten. Was tun wir nun? Bitte schreibt ihr mal was dazu.



Das ist doch ne Frechheit!!:r Typisch Tarot!!
Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet nach der letzten Tour.#c
Aber es ist doch selbst verständlich das Du nicht alleine auf den Kosten sitzen bleibst!
Aber wäre die Quicksilver nicht noch ne Option??|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne Frechheit!!:r Typisch Tarot!!
> Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet nach der letzten Tour.#c
> Aber es ist doch selbst verständlich das Du nicht alleine auf den Kosten sitzen bleibst!
> Aber wäre die Quicksilver nicht noch ne Option??|kopfkrat


 
Die Quicksilver wäre in der Tat eine Option. Eine sehr gute sogar.|supergri Aber ich finde, das wir alle zu gleichen Bedingungen aufs Wasser fahren sollten. Ist nur fair, oder? Wir gehen das Risiko mal ein, das wir starken Wind oder sogar Sturm haben. Dann sind 80€ ja auch nicht die Welt. Ich verstehe nur nicht, ob ich(wir) dann für die vollen Bootskosten aufkommen müssen, oder nur die 80€ weg sind. Aber das wäre wohl schon "Sittenwidrig". 
Aber hast recht: Das ist typisch.#q


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Aber eins ist doch Fakt: Wir haben einfach zu wenig gute Bootsverleier auf Fehmarn!:c
Aber ne andere Option wäre da noch Heiligenhafen.
Dort soll es auch ein Bootsverlei geben.
Aber ich denke mal wir versuchen es noch mal mit Tarot!#q


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Hier mal der Vertrag............

http://img247.*ih.us/img247/2489/scan2001bo5.th.jpg


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

*Einfach nur der Hammer!!!!!*:r:r


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> An die Crew.:q
> Ich denke, der *08.03.* wäre ein guter Termin für uns.
> Ich hoffe, das wieder alle dabei sind. Auch die, die beim Rochen Cup verhindert waren. Allerdings sollten wir das ganze auf maximal 14 Personen begrenzen. Es müsen ja auch genügend Boote zur Verfügung stehen. So und nun warte ich auf die Anmeldungen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Das ist das erste mal, das ich nach einer Telefonischen Bootsreservierung sofort mit einem Handfestem Vertrag bomdiert wurde. Und wo habe ich nicht schon überall Boote reserviert. Und wesentlich bessere Boote sogar. 
Aber was solls. Es ist immerhin eine Lösung. Wenn alles klappt und wir unseren Spaß haben, ist sowas auch schnell vergessen. Und stell Dir mal vor, wir fahren bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein raus und fangen wie Sau...|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@Kieler Sprotte: Cool, dann sind es jetzt 6 Boote. #6 Hab die Liste schon geändert. Soll ich euch fürs Frühstück mit einplanen und um die Slippmöglichkeit kümmern?


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Kieler Sprotte: Cool, dann sind es jetzt 6 Boote. #6 Hab die Liste schon geändert. Soll ich euch fürs Frühstück mit einplanen und um die Slippmöglichkeit kümmern?



Danke. Das wäre klasse. #6
Ich will nochmal checken, wo wir günstig unterkommen können. Hast Du einen Tip ?
- Marco -


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Danke. Das wäre klasse. #6
> Ich will nochmal checken, wo wir günstig unterkommen können. Hast Du einen Tip ?
> - Marco -


 
Wenn ihr sowieso über Nacht bleibt, dann macht es doch wie wir: Ich reservier euch zwei Betten mit Frühstück und fertig. Abends wollen wir Grillen. Mathias macht uns den Grillmeister.|supergri Und morgens direkt vom Frühstückstisch in die Boote. Besser gehts eigentlich nicht.:m


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wenn ihr sowieso über Nacht bleibt, dann macht es doch wie wir: Ich reservier euch zwei Betten mit Frühstück und fertig. Abends wollen wir Grillen. Mathias macht uns den Grillmeister.|supergri Und morgens direkt vom Frühstückstisch in die Boote. Besser gehts eigentlich nicht.:m



Klingt super. Kostenpunkt für Übernachtung/Frühstück ?

Slippen ist in der Nähe möglich ?

Grillen ist geil !!!! #6#6#6

Sollen wir was mitbringen, oder Kostenbeteiligung ?

- Marco -


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Die Übernachtung kostetca.20-22 € die Nacht ink. Frühstück.
Ist ein fairer Kurs.
Und eine Slippmöglichkeit hast du auch gleich um die Ecke.
Direkt in Lemkenhafen. Die Slippgebühr beläuft sich ,glaube ich, auf   5€.

*@ all: Ich bin heiß und will los!!!!!*


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Die Übernachtung kostetca.20-22 € die Nacht ink. Frühstück.
> Ist ein fairer Kurs.
> Und eine Slippmöglichkeit hast du auch gleich um die Ecke.
> Direkt in Lemkenhafen. Die Slippgebühr beläuft sich ,glaube ich, auf   5€.
> ...




Ich glaube,wir sind alle heiß auf den Trip :vik::vik::vik:

@ coasthunter: bitte reservieren #h#h#h


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Falls Dein Boot nicht zu groß ist, wird Wolfgang es Dir mit seinem Kran reinheben. Die Slippe in Lemkenhafen ist über Winter dicht. Ansonsten nutzt Du die Slippe, wo Taro für uns die Boote ins Wasser läßt. 

Shit.....heiß ist gar kein Ausdruck........ich glüh schon.:vik:


----------



## KlickerHH (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin Jungs und Deerns,

hier herrscht ja reger Verkehr.
Ich will ja nicht unken, aber soll ich mir jetzt den Tag frei halten?????
Wenn nicht, ist nicht so wild, hab aber auch keine Lust am 07. noch kurzfristig einzuspringen. Ich sag mal so ne, ich halte mir den 08. bis zum 01.03. frei. Wenn ich dann nix gehört habe, bin ich raus und drücke euch die Daumen.

So long


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich habe vor kurzen noch mi Matti bei lecker Kaffee in Staberhuk gesessen und mich eh gefragt was ihr von Tarot wollt |kopfkrat
Es haben sich nach wie vor hier auf der Insel die Boote von Sanner oder Neumann bewährt.
Gitti hat glaube ich nicht so eine grosse Auswahl an kleinen Booten oder ?
Pro Sanner / Neumann währe ja auch ein gemeinsamer Anfahrtsweg zum Fangplatz....
Ich komme leider erst später mit meinem Boot ins Wasser...evtl. hätte ich ja als "Notlösung" gesehen werden können.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Wenn ich das so lese........

Bock hätte ich auch. Aber leider ist Fehmarn 400km weit weg, und die FeWo ist schon für zwei Wochen später gebucht (über Ostern). Dann müsste ich zweimal hoch rauschen:c. 

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls alles beste, und das der Wind nicht mit 5 weht (wenn ich an die Ostsee komme garantiert. Fragt Uli)


----------



## Buschangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Wenn Du genau so "*Angelbekloppt*" sein würdest wie wir,dann würdest du kommen!!!!:q:q
Je mehr sich mit einklinken,um so lustiger wird die Tour.


----------



## pitus02 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Wenn Du genau so "*Angelbekloppt*" sein würdest wie wir,dann würdest du kommen!!!!:q:q
> Je mehr sich mit einklinken,um so lustiger wird die Tour.



:vik:Und ich muß dieses mal keine 1000 Km fahren :vik:
i
Ich bin also richtig ausgeschlafen und fit #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Wenn Du genau so "*Angelbekloppt*" sein würdest wie wir,dann würdest du kommen!!!!:q:q



Moin Buschangler. Also ich finde es total super wenn ich die 80er mit meiner Vertikalangel fange. Aber leider hat es mit dem schnöden mammon zutun. Das Geld ist im Moment nicht so üppig.#c#c

Da steht eine Spiegelreparatur am Boot an#q, und anschließend auch eine Lackierung des Rumpfes. Dann muss auch noch ne neue Lenkung her#q. Deswegen muss man halt Kompromisse machen|krach:. Aber Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Buschangler. Also ich finde es total super wenn ich die 80er mit meiner Vertikalangel fange. Aber leider hat es mit dem schnöden mammon zutun. Das Geld ist im Moment nicht so üppig.#c#c
> 
> Da steht eine Spiegelreparatur am Boot an#q, und anschließend auch eine Lackierung des Rumpfes. Dann muss auch noch ne neue Lenkung her#q. Deswegen muss man halt Kompromisse machen|krach:. Aber Sicherheit geht vor.





Schade, hätte Dich gerne auf Fehmarn getroffen #h. Aber mein Vorschlag, das Boot einfach bis zu Deinem Urlauf auf Fehmarn zu lassen, wäre doch auch nicht schlecht, oder :q
Dann must Du nur einmal hochgurken


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Falls Dein Boot nicht zu groß ist, wird Wolfgang es Dir mit seinem Kran reinheben. Die Slippe in Lemkenhafen ist über Winter dicht. Ansonsten nutzt Du die Slippe, wo Taro für uns die Boote ins Wasser läßt.
> 
> Shit.....heiß ist gar kein Ausdruck........ich glüh schon.:vik:




Mein Kahn wiegt 800 KG. Länge 535 cm.
Wenn das mit dem Kran geht, wäre ok. Slippe wäre aber auch machbar. Müßte mich nur mal räumlich orientieren. 

Wo übernachten wir ? Wo ist die Slippe ? Kenne mich da nicht so aus.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Naja Marco, irgentwie rechne ich da etwas anderes. Wenn ich zum treffen hochfahre, brauche ich Zimmer, Sprit fürs Boot, Sprit fürs Auto, Köder. Ich denke dafür bekomme ich schon die Lenkung oder wenigstens das GFK und den neuen Spiegel.|rolleyes

Und Ich fahre dieses Jahr 3 mal hoch. Alles schon geplant und gebucht.:vik:

Außerdem ist hier noch bis zum 01 April Zanderzeit und da brauch ich doch mein Boot.:vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@Marco: Wir Schlafen und Starten in Lemkenhafen. Da, wo das Kreuz ist, direkt unter dem E von Fehmarn. Alternativ müßtest Du in Miramar slippen. Das klär ich aber noch ab.

@Nordlicht: Kannst mir ja mal die beiden Nummern schicken. Vielleicht wechsel ich ja noch den Anbieter. Hab auch nicht unbedingt Lust, dem Taro das Geld in den Allerwertesten zu schieben. 

@all: *Die DVD vom Rochencup ist fertig.#6*


----------



## Buschangler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@all: *Die DVD vom Rochencup ist fertig.#6*


Juhuuu!!!!! Freu mich schon drauf!!!!:vik::vik:

@ Jochen: Wird ja nicht das letzte mal sein das wir so ein Treffen machen. Vieleicht bist Du beim nächsten mal ja auch zufällig auf der Insel!

*@ All:Sche....e!!! Ich muss kalt duschen gehen!!                Abkühlen!!*|muahah:


----------



## KlickerHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich hab mal direkt von Miramar eine Boot gemietet.
Vielleicht hilft es.

http://www.camping-miramar.de/DE_Willkommen.html


----------



## KlickerHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Das ist wohl dieser Halsabschneider.....Sorry Jungs


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Das ist wohl dieser Halsabschneider.....Sorry Jungs


 
Ja, das ist er.#q  Aber eins ist sicher: Stammkundschaft baut er sich so nicht auf.


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Sprotte
Mit deinem Boot kannst du eigentlich am besten am Südstrand in Burgtiefe slippen.
Dort ist ein Yachthafen und dier erste Slippe dort ist extra für Sportboote.

@ Coasthunter
Suche ich raus


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Coasthunter
Die oberen beiden  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64232


----------



## Buschangler (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Coasthunter
> Die oberen beiden  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64232



Das hört sich zwar alles sehr gut an, aber ihr vergesst das die Bootsverleier alle zu weit auseinander liegen. Der Eine in Lemkenhafen und die Anderen in Burgtiefe. Das würde bedeuten das wir,wenn wir alle zusammen fahren wollen, vor Großenbrode rum dümpeln müssen. Und nicht wie geplant vor Westermakelsdorf.|kopfkrat
Ich bin schon mal mit Neumann gefahren und hab fast ne Stunde bis in den Sund gebraucht. Und dann noch nach Westermakelsdorf hoch??? Es sind nur 5Ps Boote. Die Tage sind noch immer sehr kurz!! Viel Fischen ist da nicht mehr drin.#c
Also ich denke das wir den schlechten Service noch mal in kauf nehmen sollten.#q
Oder was sagt ihr????


----------



## aal-matti (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich gebe Torte Recht. Der Weg ist sehr weit. Ich habe mich auch mal verschätzt. Habe mit meinem Boot von Meeschendorf bis Sundbrücke 1 Stunde gebraucht. Ich denke, das wir dann in den sauren Apfel beissen müssten.
Wollte heute auch einpaar *positive Wellen* senden, damit wir wieder super Wetter haben. Denn wenn ich jetzt gerade ausgucke, könnte ich glatt zu Bett gehen. Hier geht gerade die Welt unter...

Gruß Matti


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich habe jetzt lange genug überlegt. Ich denke die Argumente von Torte und aal_matti sind mehr als überzeugend. Letztendlich ist und bleibt Taro eine Notlösung, aber eben die vernünftigste. Ein schnelles Treffen im Sund und dann die gemeinsame Fahrt zum Fisch stehen im Vordergrund. Also sind wir uns alle einig. Ich überweise die Anzahlung und fertig. Und wenn das Wetter mit spielt, werden wir alle einen riesen Spaß haben. Das ist sicher.:q


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

ist das http://www.btc-grossenbrode.de/website/charter.htm
evtl. noch ne Alternative für euch ?


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Danke Nordlicht, aber die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Ich will jetzt einfach nur alles in trockene Tücher haben für das Treffen. Ich will jetzt keine Zeit mehr für die Planung der Boote verschwenden. Es müssen noch ein paar Dinge mehr Organisiert werden. :q  Und wenn Du es Zeitlich schaffst, solltest Du dich uns anschließen.#6


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich bin doch zu GROß geworden :c
und ausserdem wird der Kran wohl erst in der Woche vom 10.03. die 2,5 Tonnen ins Wasser hieven...vorher geht nicht #c


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich bin doch zu GROß geworden :c
> und ausserdem wird der Kran wohl erst in der Woche vom 10.03. die 2,5 Tonnen ins Wasser hieven...vorher geht nicht #c


 
Schade, aber beim nächsten Treffn bist Du dabei. Und wenn wir gemeinsam das Boot ins Wasser tragen müssen.:q

@all: Die Überweisung ist soeben online raus und das Buchungsformular geht gleich zur Post.|gr:


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ja, mal sehen....ihr wollt ja lieber immer unter euch sein und man will ja nicht stören #t


----------



## pitus02 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@Coasthunter 

Moinsen,:g
wenn wir uns an den Kosten zur Vorbuchung beteidigen sollen schreib mal ne PN :m


----------



## Buschangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ja, mal sehen....ihr wollt ja lieber immer unter euch sein und man will ja nicht stören #t



Das ist ja gar nicht war. Je mehr Leute wir sind um so lustiger wird es! Wird nur ein Problem die Leute auf Booten unterzubringen!|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @Coasthunter
> 
> Moinsen,:g
> wenn wir uns an den Kosten zur Vorbuchung beteidigen sollen schreib mal ne PN :m



Moin Pitus.Dann müßte mir jeder von euch 8,88 Euro überweisen. Ne ne, das lassen wir lieber. Sollte die Tour wirklich ins Wasser fallen, können wir mal über solch einen Wahnsinn nach denken. 

Ersteinmal gehen wir mal davon aus,das alles klappt und wir uns in *43 Tagen *treffen. Besser is das.........:q


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Buschangler
Dann habe ich es wohl noch von Rochen im Hinterkopf...da stand irgendwas in der Richtung.
Ist ja auch nicht weiter tragisch...ich hätte doch eh keine Zeit |wavey:


----------



## Buschangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Buschangler
> Dann habe ich es wohl noch von Rochen im Hinterkopf...da stand irgendwas in der Richtung.
> Ist ja auch nicht weiter tragisch...ich hätte doch eh keine Zeit |wavey:



Beim Rochen war es ja auch so das die Plätze begrenzt waren.
Schade das du keine Zeit hast. Dann halt beim nächsten mal.#6


----------



## carassius (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich will angeln und es ist noch so lange hin:c


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich will angeln und es ist noch so lange hin:c


 

Hör bloß auf, mir brennt es auch unter den Nägeln........|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Mein Gerödel ist gepackt!!!!
Ich könnte auch los!!!|muahah:


----------



## aal-matti (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Mir geht es genauso. :cIch habe meinen neuen Angelkoffer auch schon fertig gepackt. :q :q :q Diese Warterei ....
Oh, mein Gott, ich muß endlich wieder ans Wasser. :vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Mir geht es genauso. :cIch habe meinen neuen Angelkoffer auch schon fertig gepackt. :q :q :q Diese Warterei ....
> Oh, mein Gott, ich muß endlich wieder ans Wasser. :vik:


 

Ich denke, wir sollten bei der nächst besten Gelegenheit hoch düsen und unsere Är.... aufs Boot schwingen. Zum Vortesten und Überbrücken...:m So hält das ja niemand aus.|supergri


----------



## aal-matti (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Das hört sich supi an. Hast du dir schon einen Termin überlegt?
*#6 Ich bin dabei #6*​Dann hat die Warterei schon mal ein Ende .  Oh Mann jetzt bin ich noch heißer und glüh schon.Soll ich schon mal Sachen packen? Sage rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit ich  Gleittage beantragen kann.  ​


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ein Termin steht zwar noch nicht fest, aber ich würde gerne am 09.02. raus fahren. Morgens hin, Abends zurück. Aber ich werde erstmal den Wind im Auge behalten. So wie es im Moment stürmt, braucht man sich über eine Ausfahrt keinen kopf machen.:c


----------



## pitus02 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ein Termin steht zwar noch nicht fest, aber ich würde gerne am 09.02. raus fahren. Morgens hin, Abends zurück. Aber ich werde erstmal den Wind im Auge behalten. So wie es im Moment stürmt, braucht man sich über eine Ausfahrt keinen kopf machen.:c



ich bin zwar nicht missgünstig aber ich freu mich |supergri

ne mal ohne quatsch ich könnte auch gut raus auf´s Wasser :m


----------



## LordVader (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ pitus

Ja Lars, da sprichst Du einem aus der Seele...:m
Wird Zeit, daß ich mal wieder ans Wasser komme.
Hab gerade gesehen, daß wir uns nen Boot teilen. Cool, wird bestimmt oberlustig.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



LordVader schrieb:


> @ pitus
> 
> Ja Lars, da sprichst Du einem aus der Seele...:m
> Wird Zeit, daß ich mal wieder ans Wasser komme.
> Hab gerade gesehen, daß wir uns nen Boot teilen. Cool, wird bestimmt oberlustig.


 

Aahhh, der verlorene Sohn.|supergri Wie siehts aus beid Dir? Wollen wir am 09.02. raus, wenn es mit dem Wetter passt? Wir könnten uns den Quicksilver nehmen. Norbert wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Buschangler (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

*Martin????*;+;+
Du hier? Und nicht im Urlaub???
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören!!!:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Oh man, wann normalisiert sich das Weter endlich? Die Tour nächstes Wochenende kann ich wohl auch knicken. 
Zander und Hecht haben Schonzeit, der Dorsch ist bei dem Wind nicht erreichbar...............#q  Zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## Buschangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich schiebe auch schon Langeweile!!
Ich hoffe das wir im März Glück haben mit dem Wetter!|uhoh:
Werde die nächsten Tage auf jeden Fall schon mal die Pokale bestellen!#6


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Also Leute, ich bin definitiv raus aus der Sache :c:c. Die Pflicht ruft. Das Jahr fängt ja schon bescheiden an, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht.

Fangt für mich den einen oder anderen bartigen Gesellen mit und habt viel Spass #6.


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



sunny schrieb:


> Also Leute, ich bin definitiv raus aus der Sache :c:c. Die Pflicht ruft. Das Jahr fängt ja schon bescheiden an, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht.
> 
> Fangt für mich den einen oder anderen bartigen Gesellen mit und habt viel Spass #6.


 

Moin Sunny. Ist ja ärgerlich. Vielleicht hätten wir das mit dem Grillen etwas hervorheben sollen, damit Du kommst. :q Na ja, das Jahr ist noch lang und wir werden schon noch eine Gelegenheit finden, mal wieder zusammen die fische zu ärgern.


----------



## LordVader (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Andor

Das mit dem 09.02. sollten wir mal im Auge behalten. Dann ist das Romsdalteam ja fast komplett.:m
Aber wir #x vorher nochmal.


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



LordVader schrieb:


> @ Andor
> 
> Das mit dem 09.02. sollten wir mal im Auge behalten. Dann ist das Romsdalteam ja fast komplett.:m
> Aber wir #x vorher nochmal.


 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das wir das Knicken können. Sieht nicht so aus, als ob sich Windtechnisch in den nächsten Tagen was ändert. Ansonsten kurzfristig mit dem Kleinboot......


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Der Wind weht unverändert in Windstärken von 4 bis 6. Wird Zeit, das sich das mal langsam ändert. 

Torte macht sich schon Sorgen, wegen dem Datum auf den Pokalen.#d Diesmal gibt es 10 Pokale zu gewinnen. Vom ersten bis zum zehnten Platz. Bei 12 Teilnehmern, habe ich dann ja auch mal ne gute Chance, einen mit nach Hause zu nehmen.:q


----------



## LordVader (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Andor

Du weißt doch "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt".:q Und zur Not ändern wir das Datum auf den Cups mit Edding. Den 1.Platz nimmt Gustav Gans bestimmt wieder mit nach Hause.


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



LordVader schrieb:


> @ Andor
> 
> Den 1.Platz nimmt Gustav Gans bestimmt wieder mit nach Hause.


 
Nicht wenn wir ein absolutes Seeringelwurmverbot verhängen.:m


----------



## KlickerHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin zusammen,

da ich nichts mehr gehört habe, melde ich mich mal als Ersatzmann ab.
Viel Petri und wenig Wind am WE.

Gruss


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> da ich nichts mehr gehört habe, melde ich mich mal als Ersatzmann ab.
> Viel Petri und wenig Wind am WE.
> ...


 

Warum eigentlich Ersatzmann? Schnapp Dir einen zweiten Mann, reservier Dir ein Boot und ab mit euch an den Start. Je mehr mit machen umso lustiger wird es doch.:q


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Marco: Wir Schlafen und Starten in Lemkenhafen. Da, wo das Kreuz ist, direkt unter dem E von Fehmarn. Alternativ müßtest Du in Miramar slippen. Das klär ich aber noch ab.
> 
> Moin,
> hat das mit der Zimmerreservierung geklappt ?
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Coasthunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Marco: Wir Schlafen und Starten in Lemkenhafen. Da, wo das Kreuz ist, direkt unter dem E von Fehmarn. Alternativ müßtest Du in Miramar slippen. Das klär ich aber noch ab.
> ...


----------



## aal-matti (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Da ich mit Junior als Zweiter auf der Liste stehe, kann ich dann auch gleich mitteilen, was wir mitbringen.
*Senf, Ketchup , Baguette und viel gute Laune:q*
* @*Andor: Ich weiß nicht, ob du vor hattest, dieses Wochenende nach oben zu fahren. Ich muß leider sagen, das ich nicht mit fahren kann, ich stehe Sternschanze auf´n Fussifeld und muß den Jungs heiße Beine machen , LEIDER.:c
Dafür ist die Vorfreude auf den 08.03. um so grösser.
            :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Buschangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Kieler Sprotte schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Zimmer sind soweit reserviert und Frühstück für alle ebenfalls.
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Coasthunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > War klar!! Nudelsalat!!
> ...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@Marco: Ich werde mir eine Herrenhandtasche von Warsteiner mit bringen.[/quote]

Geht klar. Packen was ein #g.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Geht klar. Packen was ein #g.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> - Marco -


 
Ist doch schön, wenn man eine gemeinsame Sprache spricht.:q


----------



## Buschangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Also ich werde mir diesmal auch mein eigenes Pils mitbringen!!!
Sonst fang ich wieder an zu:v reiern!!
Die Plörre von Wolfgang kann man(n) ja nicht trinken.
Ekelhaftes Zeug!!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir diesmal auch mein eigenes Pils mitbringen!!!
> Sonst fang ich wieder an zu:v reiern!!
> Die Plörre von Wolfgang kann man(n) ja nicht trinken.
> Ekelhaftes Zeug!!!!|uhoh:



:vDas wäre ja fatal :q:q...

Wir wollen ja auch noch #:#a

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Buschangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> :vDas wäre ja fatal :q:q...
> 
> Wir wollen ja auch noch #:#a
> 
> ...



Fatal!!!!
Aber leider passiert.#q


----------



## Buschangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Angeln kann ich trotzdem!
Auch 40 Fieber hält mich nicht auf!!
Juhu noch 31 mal schlafen
DANN GEHTS LOS!!#a#g:#2:


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Angeln kann ich trotzdem!
> Auch 40 Fieber hält mich nicht auf!!


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Der Mann ist nicht zu bremsen, wenn es ums Angeln geht. Hardcore Fishing...........:q


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Wichtig: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119580


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> HD4ever (???)




mhm ... das Trauerspiel mit meinem AB-Getriebeschaden zieht sich ganz schön :c
ich befürchte das Versicherungsgeplänkel dauert eher länger als das es schnell erledigt ist.
also sag ich besser erstmal meine Teilnahme ab - sollte bis dahin wider erwarten doch wieder Wasser unter meinem Boot zu finden sein, kann ich ja immer noch problemlos zur Kleinboot-Flotte dazu stoßen ...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mhm ... das Trauerspiel mit meinem AB-Getriebeschaden zieht sich ganz schön :c
> ich befürchte das Versicherungsgeplänkel dauert eher länger als das es schnell erledigt ist.
> also sag ich besser erstmal meine Teilnahme ab - sollte bis dahin wider erwarten doch wieder Wasser unter meinem Boot zu finden sein, kann ich ja immer noch problemlos zur Kleinboot-Flotte dazu stoßen ...



Sieh zu. Schließlich möchte ich nicht der einzige sein, der morgens erst noch slippen muß, um dann planlos den Rest der Crew auf dem weiten Meer zu suchen... :q

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Der Mann ist nicht zu bremsen, wenn es ums Angeln geht.
> 
> * Hardcore Fishing...........:q*



Ich bin gespannt :q Nicht daß ich unser Boot immer so stellen muß, daß nicht rübergeweht kommt :v....

:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Sieh zu. Schließlich möchte ich nicht der einzige sein, der morgens erst noch slippen muß, um dann planlos den Rest der Crew auf dem weiten Meer zu suchen... :q



kein Problem !!!
brauche nun noch nen paar Spendenaufrufe für die fehlenden 2300 EUR #q
eigendlich sollte der Motor ja die letzte Investition fürs Boot sein, zumindest was größere Beträge angeht ....   :c


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt :q Nicht daß ich unser Boot immer so stellen muß, daß nicht rübergeweht kommt :v....
> 
> :vik:


 
Wenn der erstmal Wasser unterm Kiel hat, gehts ihm wieder gut.#6

@Jörg: Wird nicht das letzte mal sein, das wir die Ostsee im Konvoi stürmen.:m


----------



## Buschangler (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wenn der erstmal Wasser unterm Kiel hat, gehts ihm wieder gut.#6
> 
> Hast ja beim Rochen-Cup gesehen!!
> Ich sah aus wie ne Leiche.
> Aber beim ersten Dorsch war ich wieder Mensch!!!:q


----------



## LordVader (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Aber beim ersten Dorsch war ich wieder Mensch!!!:q[/quote]

Oder auch beim 1. Seehecht gelle Torte. #h|supergri


----------



## lütt stint (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

habe da mal ne Frage an Euch...
Wir wollen mit 6 Leuten im März von Heiligenhafen mit der 
Baltic II zum Angeln auslaufen und ich möchte meine Kumpels
nicht entäuschen was die Fänge betrifft da ich das Teil selber fahre......könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen was Die Fischgründe und
Angelmontagen betrifft....würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir einer helfen könnte.....da ich neu in diesem Board bin, würde ich mich gerne Vorstellen.....muß einmal gucken vo ich das hier kann......
Übrigens wir kommen aus Hamburg....
Danke Euch....
Gruß
Jonny


----------



## pitus02 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Coasthunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn der erstmal Wasser unterm Kiel hat, gehts ihm wieder gut.#6
> ...


----------



## Buschangler (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



lütt stint schrieb:


> habe da mal ne Frage an Euch...
> Wir wollen mit 6 Leuten im März von Heiligenhafen mit der
> Baltic II zum Angeln auslaufen und ich möchte meine Kumpels
> nicht entäuschen was die Fänge betrifft da ich das Teil selber fahre......könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen was Die Fischgründe und
> ...



Fahrt einfach rüber nach Fehmarn. Richtung Westermakelsdorf,
bei den Windrädern auf 13-15 meter. Gummifische und leichte Pilker bis 50gr. sind die beste Wahl. Da könnt ihr nichts falsch machen!! Aber eine Fanggarantie kann ich Euch nicht geben. Aber dort wurde bisher am besten gefangen!

@ Pitus: Laber nicht! Schreib dich lieber mal für die Romsdal-Tour ein!!!:vik:


----------



## aal-matti (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

*28 Mal  werden wir noch wach, heissa dann ist Pilken -Tag. :q :q :q*
 Wem das zu lange ist, dem kann ich nur raten, geduldig sein, oder? 
Einfach schon mal Sachen packen....:vik:
Das Warten geht mir auf die Nerven. Wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe, könnte ich das :vkriegen. Ich zu Hause und nicht auf der Ostsee.:c :c

Dieses Mal brauche ich  wahrscheinlich auch keine Gleittage nehmen, denn Junior hilft mir beim packen. HA HA


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Mathias. #6
So ein Wetter nächsten Monat und wir werden alle einen riesen Spaß haben. Ich hoffe, das Hoch hält sich erstmal bis ende November.:q

@all: Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit Norge? Habt ihr kein Bock oder was?


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@all: Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit Norge? Habt ihr kein Bock oder was?[/QUOTE]

Recht hast Du,Andor!!!!
Wird Zeit das sich mal jemand anmeldet für die Romsdal-Tour!!!!#6
Die wollt ihr doch nicht verpassen,oder????;+


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

*Nur noch 26 Tage und das Wetter ist TOP!!!!*

Boah bin ich heiß :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

*ich meld mich komplett ab für den Termin !!!!* 

abgesehen vom Motor ist mir da nen familiärer Termin dazwischen gekommen am 08. |uhoh:


----------



## LordVader (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Andor

Tscha, wer zum Roms nicht mitkommt weiß halt nicht was er verpasst. #cUnd hinterher,wenn Sie die Bilder und Drillvideos sehen sind alle wieder am jammern und zutiefst enttäuscht was Sie da verpasst haben.#d Da kann ich nur "selber Schuld" zu sagen.#h
26 Tage können aber echt ne harte Zeit sein. Hoffentlich ist vorher der Stint schon da. Ich muß unbedingt wieder ans Wasser. Dann zeigen wir Gustav Gans mal wie das funzt.#6


----------



## aal-matti (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Tscha, Tascha, ich hätte mich ja schon angemeldet. Muß das Ganze aber auch noch mit meiner besseren Hälfte klären. Ich glaube die Chancen stehen schon  auf  G U T. Spätestens am Wochenende stehen die Chancen auf 
S U P E R  G U T.#6#6#6
Bitte wartet auf mich, ich will doch mit :c:c:c


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Bitte wartet auf mich, ich will doch mit :c:c:c


 
Als ob wir ohne Dich fahren würden.:vik:


----------



## karpfenopa (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Als ob wir ohne Dich fahren würden.:vik:




Und ich dein Vater sagt Junge komm bald wieder nach Haus.|wavey:


----------



## Buschangler (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



karpfenopa schrieb:


> Und ich dein Vater sagt Junge komm bald wieder nach Haus.|wavey:



Keine Angst!! Wir passen schon auf Ihn auf!!
Auf uns kann man(n) sich doch verlassen,oder???|kopfkrat:q

@ All: Es dauert noch sooooo lange!! Ich träume schon von Dorsch und Co!!
         Ich könnte .........!!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @ All: Es dauert noch sooooo lange!! Ich träume schon von Dorsch und Co!!
> Ich könnte .........!!!!


 
Dan laß uns doch Samstag schon mal los zum Testen. :q Das Wetter soll seeeehhhhrrr Dorschverdächtig sein.#6


----------



## Buschangler (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dan laß uns doch Samstag schon mal los zum Testen. :q Das Wetter soll seeeehhhhrrr Dorschverdächtig sein.#6



Na Andor,Du kennst mich doch.Würde ja gerne. Aber wir haben Samstag Kinderfrei und haben uns zu einem Darttunier angemeldet.
Wenn ich jetzt meiner Frau absage lauf ich kopflos durch die Gegend!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Na Andor,Du kennst mich doch.Würde ja gerne. Aber wir haben Samstag Kinderfrei und haben uns zu einem Darttunier angemeldet.
> Wenn ich jetzt meiner Frau absage lauf ich kopflos durch die Gegend!!!


 
Sag doch, Du hast Migräne und brauchst dringend Seeluft. |muahah:|muahah:
Schade, aber vielleicht hat Martin, Mathias oder Dennis Lust????


----------



## Buschangler (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Meine Frau hat es gerade gelesen!!!
Bin schon aufgeflogen!!!!!!#q
Aber war ne super Idee.
So, muss jetzt malochen gehen.:c


----------



## aal-matti (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Andor  :Leider habe ich am Samstag keine Zeit.:c

@ Andor und Torte as höre ich gerne, das ihr ohne mich nicht fahren wollt und auf mich aufpassen wollt, das ist aber nicht nötig.|kopfkrat :q Jetzt die beste Nachricht des Tages::vik::vik:

#6 #6 #6 Ich fahre mit nach Norge #6 #6 #6


----------



## LordVader (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Matthias

Geiles Ding #6, so wollen wir Dich hören. Wirst es ganz bestimmt nicht bereuen.:q


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Jetzt die beste Nachricht des Tages::vik::vik:
> 
> #6 #6 #6 Ich fahre mit nach Norge #6 #6 #6


 

Geiles Ding alter. #6 Wie Martin schon sagte: Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Bei Carassius und seinem Vater ist es auch *ziemlich* wahrscheinlich, das sie mit kommen. Dann wären wir schon 6 Mann. Selbst wenn sich keiner mehr anmeldet, können wir los. Ich warte noch mal 2 Wochen, dann werde ich buchen. :q

Samstag fahre ich mit einem Arbeitskollegen nach Fehmarn. Mal sehen, was die Ecke um Westermarkelsdorf so hergibt. Falls es funzt, steht die marschroute am 08.03. ja wohl fest.:q


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Glück gehabt :vik:

Hab gerade das letzte Boot reserviert. Scheint wohl im Moment gut zu laufen. Dann drückt mir mal die Daumen.#h

Es sind übrigens nur noch 25 Tage bis zum Kleinboot Cup. :q:q


----------



## LordVader (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Andor

Wie deine Tochter immer sagt "Komm ja nicht ohne Fisch nach Hause".:q Dann drück ich Dir (euch) für Samstag mal die Daumen und laßt uns noch nen bischen Fisch über.#h


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



LordVader schrieb:


> @ Andor
> 
> Wie deine Tochter immer sagt "Komm ja nicht ohne Fisch nach Hause".:q Dann drück ich Dir (euch) für Samstag mal die Daumen und laßt uns noch nen bischen Fisch über.#h


 
Ich werde mir Mühe geben.:q


----------



## Buschangler (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich wünsch Dir auch ordentlich Dorsch!!!!
Aber mach die Ostsee nicht leer.
Bis zum 8. erholt sich der Dorsch nämlich nicht!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Dir auch ordentlich Dorsch!!!!
> Aber mach die Ostsee nicht leer.
> Bis zum 8. erholt sich der Dorsch nämlich nicht!!!


 
Keine Bange. Ist ja nur ein Testlauf. Am 08. schlagen wir dann richtig zu.:q


----------



## Buschangler (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Richtig!!!!!

Andor,wir müssten bei gelegenheit mal #x!!
Wichtig!!


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

18 Tage...............................

Tote Hose hier oder was?


----------



## LordVader (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

|supergri schubs |supergri

und da sind es nur noch 17 Tage......:vik:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



LordVader schrieb:


> |supergri schubs |supergri
> 
> und da sind es nur noch 17 Tage......:vik:



Nicht mehr lange......
#:

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

13 Tage Männers............

(Dann glüht der Grill.......:q )


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> 13 Tage Männers............
> 
> (Dann glüht der Grill.......:q )



Na toll, habe heute mein Boot ins Wasser geschmissen, um eine Probefahrt zu machen... War nix. Der Motor will nicht... :v
Hoffe, er ist bis zur Tour wieder fit. 

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Na toll, habe heute mein Boot ins Wasser geschmissen, um eine Probefahrt zu machen... War nix. Der Motor will nicht... :v
> Hoffe, er ist bis zur Tour wieder fit.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Mensch Marco. War Dein zweiter Nickname nicht Mac Gyver? :q
Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen, das es nichts ernstes ist und Du ihn schnell wieder hin bekommst.#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin Marco, das kenn ich. Hatte ich auch schon öfter.#q Ich  hoffe das wird nicht allzu teuer. Und das es bis zu eurem Treffen wieder klappt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mensch Marco. War Dein zweiter Nickname nicht Mac Gyver? :q
> Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen, das es nichts ernstes ist und Du ihn schnell wieder hin bekommst.#6



Jawohl, Mac Gyver #6
Habe, als der Motor versagte, mein Schweizer Taschenmesser rausgeholt, und aus einer Taschenlampe und einem 12 Volt Tauchsieder einen Ersatzmotor gebaut. Ging echt ab :vik::vik:
Grüße
- Marco -

PS ICH WILL MITTTTTTTTTT |evil:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Marco, das kenn ich. Hatte ich auch schon öfter.#q Ich  hoffe das wird nicht allzu teuer. Und das es bis zu eurem Treffen wieder klappt.|kopfkrat




Danke. Zum :v.....
Ich hoffe auch, daß die Reparatur im Rahmen bleibt.... So richtig Glück habe ich nicht mit dem Boot... Aber bald ist ja alles NEU :q


----------



## boot (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Jawohl, Mac Gyver #6
> Habe, als der Motor versagte, mein Schweizer Taschenmesser rausgeholt, und aus einer Taschenlampe und einem 12 Volt Tauchsieder einen Ersatzmotor gebaut. Ging echt ab :vik::vik:
> Grüße
> - Marco -
> ...


Die Anleitung möchte ich bitte haben, ich brauche auch nen neuen Motor gg.lg


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



boot schrieb:


> Die Anleitung möchte ich bitte haben, ich brauche auch nen neuen Motor gg.lg




|splat2:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

soo, mädels...
ich muß nun endgültig leider von der liste verschwinden, bin auf montage,werde samstag wohl erst gegen 22.00 oder 23.00 uhr wieder zuhause sein :c:c#q
zum glück habe ich zum 1.04. nen neuen job, bin dann zwar noch mehr unterwegs, allerdings ist das ein ganz anderer hut 

euch gaaanz viel spass, digge fische und GUTES wetter...

@andor: watt is mit dvd vom neujahrspilken und die norge drill orgie??

mirco


----------



## Buschangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Mensch Mirco,
das ist aber schade!! Ich hätte wohl nicht so viele Pokale bestellen brauchen!! Naja, hoffe Du bist beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.


----------



## aal-matti (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Mööööönsch Mirco
das ist aber echt schade, das du nicht dabei bist. 
Für deinen neuen Job wünsche ich dir alles alles Gute. Hoffe aber, das du das nächste Mal wieder dabei bist. 

Ihr könnt denken was ihr wollt, aber ich bin so heiß, das ich das kaum noch aushalten kann.|supergri |supergri |supergri
Ich will endlich los ! ! !​


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

danke für euer mitgefühl, aber zur zeit geht die arbeit halt vor...
werde natürlich alles geben das nächste mal wieder dabei zu sein       bei euch kranken 

greetz

mirco


----------



## boot (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> |splat2:


Lach ok gg #c.lg#h


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl nicht so viele Pokale bestellen brauchen!!


 
Ich werde wohl nur auf Platte angeln können.|uhoh:Ich werde am Freitag an meiner rechten Hand Operiert. Ich hoffe du hast auch ein Pokal für die Größte Platte da hast |supergri???


----------



## Buschangler (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nur auf Platte angeln können.|uhoh:Ich werde am Freitag an meiner rechten Hand Operiert. Ich hoffe du hast auch ein Pokal für die Größte Platte da hast |supergri???



Ach du sch....!
Dann müssen wir wohl noch ein Pokal für sonstige Fänge machen,oder?? wir lassen uns schon was einfallen!!#6


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nur auf Platte angeln können.|uhoh:Ich werde am Freitag an meiner rechten Hand Operiert. Ich hoffe du hast auch ein Pokal für die Größte Platte da hast |supergri???


 
Ja ja, das haben wir ja beim letzten mal gesehen, was dabei rauskommt, wenn ein Gustav Gans auf Platte angelt.|supergri Mit Seeringelwurm den größten Dorsch gezogen................#q


Ich drück Dir für Freitag ganz fest beide Daumen.#6

@Mirco: Du wirst fehlen in unserer Runde. Und die DVD vom Rochen Cup gebe ich Torte für Dich. Das Teil aus Norge kann Torte Dir bestimmt auch kopieren. 

@Mathias: Geht mir genau so. Ich will einfach nur noch los.


----------



## LordVader (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

:q:q:q So kennen wir Dennis doch....:q:q:q

@ Mirco: Ist echt schade, daß Du nicht dabei bist.:c Wie Andor schon sagt, da fehlt jemand. #c|supergri#h


----------



## pitus02 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

So melde mich wieder zurück . ( Endlich wieder an der Küste )#h


----------



## Buschangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> So melde mich wieder zurück . ( Endlich wieder an der Küste )#h



Welcome Home,Pitus!!!#h
Bald geht`s los!!!:vikwenn das wetter mitspielt);+


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Willkommen im Norden Pitus.#h

Und vergesse nicht die See zu beschwören. Der Wind macht mir im Moment etwas Kopfzerbrechen.

@Torte: Sind die Pokale schon am Start?


----------



## Buschangler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Pokale sind unterwegs!!
Aber diesmal war ich schlauer. Habe kein Datum eingravieren lassen! Falls die Tour doch ausfallen sollte(was ich nicht hoffe). 
Wir Hardcore- Angler sind ja ein optimistisches Völkchen!!|rolleyes Das Jahr 2008 ist ja noch lang.:q


----------



## LordVader (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Schnööfi

Rrrüüüsssccchhhttiisscchh, die Tour wird schon stattfinden.#6
Ich will endlich wieder auf´s Wasser.:vik:


----------



## pitus02 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Willkommen im Norden Pitus.#h
> 
> Und vergesse nicht die See zu beschwören. Der Wind macht mir im Moment etwas Kopfzerbrechen.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordVader (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Lars

#6#6  |good:  #6#6 Ganz genau, das wird schon....


----------



## carassius (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich muss leider absagen.:cIch hatte gestern meine OP. und musste mitten in der nacht mich wieder einliefern lassen wegen starken schmerzen|uhoh:.Ich trag jetzt erstrmal für 3 wochen ein Gibsverband. und nach weiteren 3 wochen muss ich erneut zu OP.
Tut mir leid jungs, ich wünsche euch ein fettes petri.

Mein Vater kommt dann somit auch nicht mit!


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Willkommen im Norden Pitus.#h
> 
> Und vergesse nicht die See zu beschwören. Der Wind macht mir im Moment etwas Kopfzerbrechen.
> 
> @Torte: Sind die Pokale schon am Start?



Glaube mir, ich beschwöre schon die See.... |gr:
Und meinen Motorschrauber.... :q
Habe das Boot jetzt in die Werkstatt gebracht, da mein Motor rumspinnt. Man hat mir versprochen, bis Samstag ist er wieder fit !!  Sonst werde ich zum Mörder..... WILL ANGELN !!!!!!:c


----------



## Coasthunter (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Mensch Marco, sieh bloß zu das der Motor wieder Fit ist bis Freitag. Reicht schon, das Carassius und sein Vater nicht kommen. Obwohl...........das würde unsere Chancen auf den ersten Platz erhöhen.:q Dennis, ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.#6 

Und mit dem Wetter bin ich eigentlich noch Optimistisch. Solange Pitus am Tanzen ist, sollte es auch klappen.:vik:


----------



## Buschangler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Dann geht ja jeder mit einem Pokal nach hause!!
Ist doch geil ,oder??? Aber ich will nicht schadenfroh sein.
Natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung,Dennis!!

@ all:
*In 6 Tagen sehen wir uns auf der Insel!!!!*:vik::vik:


----------



## LordVader (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Dennis

Das mit deiner Hand ist ja echt beschi..en.:cSchade auch das ihr beiden Junkers ausfallt.Wie ich schon zu Mirco schrieb, da fehlen welche.#c Natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung und sieh zu, daß Du bald wieder am Wasser bist. Weißt doch, bald beginnt die Gurkenernte.#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



LordVader schrieb:


> @ Dennis
> 
> Das mit deiner Hand ist ja echt beschi..en.:cSchade auch das ihr beiden Junkers ausfallt.Wie ich schon zu Mirco schrieb, da fehlen welche.#c Natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung und sieh zu, daß Du bald wieder am Wasser bist. Weißt doch, bald beginnt die Gurkenernte.#6


 
da müsst ihr an mich denken bitte!!!
brauche köfi´s!!!!!!!!

euch allen viel spass und hoffentlich gutes wetter bei dem kleinboot cup !!!

määrco


----------



## Coasthunter (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Boot angler schrieb:


> da müsst ihr an mich denken bitte!!!
> brauche köfi´s!!!!!!!!
> 
> euch allen viel spass und hoffentlich gutes wetter bei dem kleinboot cup !!!
> ...


 
Moin Strandperle. Ich werde Dir auf jeden fall ein paar Gürkchen mit einfrieren. Aber nur, wenn wir die Raubfischsaison dieses Jahr gemeinsam eröffnen. Über die Location reden wir dann noch.#6

@Torte: Laß uns die Woche mal #x. Wegen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit Freitag.

@all: Hat noch jemand Grillanzünder zuhause rumliegen? Sonst werde ich noch welchen kaufen. Muß ja eh noch Grillkohle holen.

@Matti: Vergeß die Schürze nicht.:q:q

Ach ja.........wer reist denn überhaupt alles schon Freitag an?


----------



## Buschangler (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin Andor,
Würde sagen wieder so um 17.oo uhr wenns dir passt.
Habe gerade mal die 10-Tage Vorhersage gesehen.
Samstag morgens haben wier ne 5, bis zum Abend abnehmend auf 3!! Nord-West Wind! Ob sich das lohnt nach Westermackelsdorf hoch zu fahren?? Aber ich denke mal das sich bis Samstag noch was ändert.


----------



## aal-matti (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ : Gute Bessrung für Dich Dennis. Schade, das Du und Dein Dad nicht mit kommen.

@ Andor: eine Schürze reicht nicht, ich habe 2 Stück, für mein Junior und für mich. #6 Ich habe zwar keine Grillanzünder, aber flüssigen Anzünder könnte ich mitbringen .

Wenn Junior am Freitag aus der Schule kommt, hat meine bessere Hälfte schon etwas zu Essen fertig, dann wird der Wagen schnell gepackt , sorry der Wagen ist dann schon gepackt. ( Dieses Mal nehmen ich mir keine Gleittage) Dann heißt es nur noch umziehen und rauf auf die Insel. Wir sind ca. um 16.30 Uhr bei Wolle.

@ all: Ich würde gerne mal mit kommen zum Gürkchenernten. Bitte gebt mir doch Bescheid. DANKE DANKE DANKE:

Hurra, es sind nur 5 Tage, bzw. 118 Stunden und wir können endlich los.
Man was sind wir heiß. Junior zählt auch schon die Stunden, die er noch zur Schule muss.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Strandperle. Ich werde Dir auf jeden fall ein paar Gürkchen mit einfrieren. Aber nur, wenn wir die Raubfischsaison dieses Jahr gemeinsam eröffnen. Über die Location reden wir dann noch.#6


 

das wäre gut, allerdings bräuchte ich ein paar mehr... #d
habe da sonen see wo es von großen barschen nur so wimmelt, aber die "kleinen" 25ér *******r zu schnell am köder sind...
und da wollte ich mal ein wenig mit gurke ausprobieren...
könnt ja mal nen gastschein für dich besorgen und dann gehen wir zusammen los...
allerdings krieg ich da nur EIN boot und mit 2 man ist das voll :c

können ja mal schnacken..

grüße

mirco aka STRANDPERLE


----------



## Coasthunter (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@matti: Flüssiger Grillanzünder ist ok. Ich habe Freitag Urlaub und werde in Ruhe den Wagen packen und den Knobidipp vorbereiten. Dann werde ich Martin abholen und um 17:00 Uhr Torte in HL aufpicken. Wir werden dann gegen 18:00 Uhr bei Wolle aufschlagen und wenig später dann den Grill anschmeißen. 

@Torte: Wir werden wohl auch garnicht bis Westermarkelsdorf tuckern müssen.Hab gerade mit Wolle telefoniert. Um die Gegend bei Staberhuk wird ganz gut gefangen. Und zwar in allen möglichen Tiefen. Also nicht vergessen, tief laufende Wobbler einzupacken.#6 Das hat bei mir und Martin letztes mal auch sehr gut gefunzt. Außerdem kann man jetzt auch jederzeit mit Mefo rechnen.:q


----------



## pitus02 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Coasthunter

Bis wann brauchst du bescheid wenn ich ein Bett brauch ?#c

Ich erfahre erst mitte der Woche ob meine kleine unterkommt !!|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @ Coasthunter
> 
> Bis wann brauchst du bescheid wenn ich ein Bett brauch ?#c


 
Garnicht. Es stehen genug Betten für uns zur Verfügung. :q


----------



## pitus02 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

So ich reise nu auch schon am Freitag an wenn das Wetter mitspielt :m


----------



## Coasthunter (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> So ich reise nu auch schon am Freitag an wenn das Wetter mitspielt :m


 

Ein weiser Entschluß.:vik: Dann wird unsere Grillrunde ja doch nicht sooooo klein.#6


----------



## pitus02 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

|kopfkratBin nicht ganz auf dem laufenden, wer bringt denn was mit ??????|peinlich


----------



## Coasthunter (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ist doch kein Thema Pitus. Guckst Du hier:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1896777&postcount=1


Also bring ne Wurst und ein Steak mit, dann passt das schon.:q


----------



## pitus02 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

ich bring noch Pizza Brötchen mit !!!:v|rolleyes


----------



## Buschangler (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

*Juhuuu!!! Pizzabrötchen!!!*
Da bin ich ja Fan von!!
Jungs,Lübeck ist zugeschneit!! Bei Euch auch??
Und Samstag ist die Ostsee dichtgefrohren!!!
|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## Coasthunter (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> *Juhuuu!!! Pizzabrötchen!!!*
> Da bin ich ja Fan von!!
> Jungs,Lübeck ist zugeschneit!! Bei Euch auch??
> Und Samstag ist die Ostsee dichtgefrohren!!!
> |muahah:|sagnix


 

Jaaaaaaa........Pizzabrötchen. Wie geil ist das denn? :vik:

Ne Torte, hier ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit nur gerade sehr hoch.:q 
Ohne Regenschirm kannst Du hier nicht vor die Tür. Und für Samstag bin ich nach wie vor optimistisch. So schlecht sieht es doch bis jetzt garnicht aus.#6


----------



## Coasthunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich denke mal es ist Amtlich: Wir können raus am Samstag. Wir werden Windstärken zwischen 4 und 5 haben. Westermarkelsdorf werden wir nicht ansteuern sondern in den etwas geschützteren Bereich richtung Großenbrode tuckern. Eventuell sogar bis zur Sagasbank. Aber erst mal schauen, wie es läuft. 

Shit.......ich will los..............


----------



## pitus02 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

|bigeyesIhr seid ja optimistisch . Wir wehen hier gerade weg#q und schnee gibts auch gerade |uhoh:
:vik:Aber bis Samstag wird das schon :vik:


----------



## aal-matti (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Andor: Das das Ganze jetzt amtlich ist freud mich ungemein, denn Absagen werden jetzt nicht mehr angenommen. :q

Wir waren eben noch einmal bei Moritz. Ich wollte mir noch einpaar Taildance kaufen, 6 - 8 Meter. leider ohne Erfolg. :c

Ich würde mir gerne noch einpaar kaufen, hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich noch welche bekomme?

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja nicht einen Tag frei nehmen, aber mein Innerliches ist schon sehr durcheinander. Wo das wohl her kommt.|kopfkrat :q


----------



## Buschangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Du kommst doch so oder so an Lübeck vorbei. Kannst bei Fishermanns Partner vorbei fahren. Musst aber damit rechnen das  "Strandperle" dir über den Weg läuft!:q
Oder du fährst bei " Angeln & Meer vorbei, da habe ich meine gekauft. Sind nur nicht ganz billig!!|gr: Hab auch gerade noch mal nachgelegt. Muss jetzt aber reichen!!


----------



## aal-matti (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Danke Torte, aber ich komme leider nicht bei Lübeck vorbei. ich fahre erst Scharbeutz auf die Autobahn. Da ich lübeck nicht kenne und meine bessere Hälfte nicht dabei ist, würde ich mich glatt verfahren. |uhoh:
Ich werde es dann doch noch mal in Hamburg versuchen. Da finde ich auf jeden Fall wieder zurück.:vik:
Nun lache nicht, den Weg auf die Insel kennt mein Auto schon fast alleine. :q :q


----------



## Coasthunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



aal-matti;1961759
 
Wir waren eben noch einmal bei Moritz. Ich wollte mir noch einpaar Taildance kaufen schrieb:


> :q:q:q Da war ich wohl schneller. Hab die letzten abgegriffen.


----------



## Buschangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Typisch Andor!!
@ Matti: So groß ist Lübeck nun auch nicht!!!!


----------



## aal-matti (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> :q:q:q Da war ich wohl schneller. Hab die letzten abgegriffen.


 
Danke Andor ! ! ! 
:c :q :c :q :c   :q​


----------



## pitus02 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

#dIch mags ja gar nicht sagen |uhoh:

Was um himmels willen sind Taildance |peinlich

Muß mann die haben


----------



## aal-matti (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

[@ Matti: So groß ist Lübeck nun auch nicht!!!![/quote]

Das glaube ich dir, aber ich wollte doch am Abend noch für euch grillen. Denn wenn ich erst einmal in Lübeck bin, finde ich nicht wieder zurück. Lübeck schaue ich mir mal an, wenn ich viel Zeit habe und meine bessere Hälfte dabei ist, denn sie ist mein Navi. So brauche ich mir keins kaufen. :k :q Das Geld für´s Navi würde ich lieber für Norge sparen.:vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> #dIch mags ja gar nicht sagen |uhoh:
> 
> Was um himmels willen sind Taildance |peinlich
> 
> Muß mann die haben


 
Oh Gott Pitus.............nun sag bloß nicht, Du hast keine Deep Taildancer#d Das wäre eine Katastrophe für Dich.#q


----------



## Coasthunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



aal-matti schrieb:


> [@ Matti: So groß ist Lübeck nun auch nicht!!!!


 
Das glaube ich dir, aber ich wollte doch am Abend noch für euch grillen. Denn wenn ich erst einmal in Lübeck bin, finde ich nicht wieder zurück. Lübeck schaue ich mir mal an, wenn ich viel Zeit habe und meine bessere Hälfte dabei ist, denn sie ist mein Navi. So brauche ich mir keins kaufen. :k :q Das Geld für´s Navi würde ich lieber für Norge sparen.:vik::vik:[/quote]

Dann laß uns doch in HL treffen. Torte ist auch ein gutes Navi. :q


----------



## Nordlicht (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Matti
Wenn du Moisling abfährst sind es keine 5 min bis zum Laden, liegt in der nähe vom Citty-Park in einer Sackgasse.

Ich koche  morgen schon mal deinen Kaffee vor,  dann brauch ich ihn Freitag nur noch in der Micro aufwärmen


----------



## aal-matti (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Würde ich ja gerne machen, aber ich habe vorher noch ein Date in Staberhuk.:k |supergri


----------



## pitus02 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Oh Gott Pitus.............nun sag bloß nicht, Du hast keine Deep Taildancer#d Das wäre eine Katastrophe für Dich.#q



Danke jetzt hab ichs


----------



## Nordlicht (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Matti
:k ich dich auch...wenn das olle Mistding diesmal funktionert :m


----------



## Buschangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Danke jetzt hab ichs



Dann weist du ja hoffentlich was du dir noch besorgen solltest!!
Tauchtiefe 6m und 9m!!
Das funzt gut auf Dorsch!! Und mit Glück auch ne Mefo!#6


----------



## aal-matti (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Matti
> :k ich dich auch...wenn das olle Mistding diesmal funktionert :m


 
Dieses Mal funzt es. Er hat es dort ausgepackt und ausprobiert.
Ich bitte dich , den Kaffee doch erst am Freitag zu kochen, wenn ich vor Ort bin. D A N K E . #6


----------



## Coasthunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Dann weist du ja hoffentlich was du dir noch besorgen solltest!!
> Tauchtiefe 6m und 9m!!
> Das funzt gut auf Dorsch!! Und mit Glück auch ne Mefo!#6


 

Richtig. Deswegen habe ich auch zwei Ruten dabei: Eine zum Pilken und eine zum Schleppen.:q


----------



## Buschangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Du bist ja gierig!!
Aber ich habe 4 Ruten eingepackt!!:q:q
Diesmal muss es einfach Fisch geben. Kann ja nicht immer schlecht laufen!!#d


----------



## Coasthunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Du bist ja gierig!!
> Aber ich habe 4 Ruten eingepackt!!:q:q
> Diesmal muss es einfach Fisch geben. Kann ja nicht immer schlecht laufen!!#d


 
Hmmmm........dann schleppe ich mit zwei Ruten, eine lege ich mit Seeringelwurm aus und mit einer Pilke ich.:q


----------



## Buschangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Dann gibt es sicher Fisch!! Knurrhähne und Aalmuttis!!:q
Aber dafür gibt es leider keinen Pokal!#c


----------



## Coasthunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ne ne, ich mach mein Ding Samstag nur mit Kustködern. Entweder Hop oder Top. Ich will mindestens unter den ersten dreien sein.


----------



## Buschangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Sehe ich auch so.Ich werde wohl auch nur schleppen.
Und ein Platz unter den ersten drei muss sein.
Sonst heißt es Rübe ab!! Sagt meine Frau!!!#q:c


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

So ist das Leben, gut das ich mich nicht angemeldet habe. Mich hat seit gestern Montezumas Rache voll erwischt.

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes We und Speziel  Marco einen funktionierenden Motor.

Und lasst für mich wenn ich Ostern oben bin noch ein Paar Dorsche drin.:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> So ist das Leben, gut das ich mich nicht angemeldet habe. Mich hat seit gestern Montezumas Rache voll erwischt.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch ein schönes We und Speziel Marco einen funktionierenden Motor.
> 
> Und lasst für mich wenn ich Ostern oben bin noch ein Paar Dorsche drin.:vik:


 
Dann wünsche ich Dir mal im Namen der gesamten Crew gute Besserung.#6 Und sieh zu, das Du beim nächsten mal dabei bist.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Sorry, 

wir sind raus.....
Wasserpumpe im Arsch.... 
Und in Deutschland ist keine neue zu kriegen..... :c:c
Sch.... Und wir haben dicke neue Köder eingekauft...  Und die Kinder waren auch untergebracht.....

Bitte macht nach diesem Trip nen Folgetermin ! Dann sind wir dabei #6 Versprochen !!!

Bin echt sauer #q

Grüße und Petri Heil

- Marco -


----------



## aal-matti (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> wir sind raus.....
> Wasserpumpe im Arsch....
> ...


 
Das ist aber schade, wieder einer weniger. Hoffentlich ist die Pumpe nicht so teuer, wenn man sie nicht mehr in Deutschland bekommt. Ich drücke dir den Daumen. #6

*Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah?*

Ich war heute bei Moritz in Stellingen und habe dort noch super Köder bekommen. Ich habe die Köder jetzt ins kalte Wasser gelegt, damit sie am Samstag die richtige Betriebtemperatur haben.|supergri 
@ Torte: Ich denke du kannst die ersten 4 Pokale noch mit unseren Namen gravieren lassen.   

Nun brauche ich nur noch einen Tag arbeiten und dann geht das gepacke los.
Wir wollen endlich los....!!!!


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Das ist aber schade, wieder einer weniger. Hoffentlich ist die Pumpe nicht so teuer, wenn man sie nicht mehr in Deutschland bekommt. Ich drücke dir den Daumen. #6
> 
> Danke
> Hoffe ich auch.
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Marco, Du ärmster. Das tut mir aber nun echt leid für euch. Da kann ich ja nur hoffen, das unsere Fänge nicht allzu fett sind am Samstag, damit Du es überlebst.:q Spaß beiseite. Ich hoffe wirklich, das Du eine Wasserpumpe bekommst und beim nächsten mal dabei bist.

@Mathias: Warum soll es Dir besser gehen als mir? 

Ich will auch endlich looooooos.........


----------



## Buschangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich! #q Schade Marco. Aber wir haben doch noch ein Boot übrig. Wäre das nichts für Euch???


----------



## carassius (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

*Ich will auch mit........... und kann nicht!:c:c:c*

*Ich wünsche euch Gute Fänge und lasst mir noch was drin *


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Boah.........bin ich fickerich...............:vik:

Torte, wir springen morgen nochmal schnell bei Neukauf rein, wenn wir Dich aufgepickt haben. Da holen wir uns dann, was wir zum Grillen brauchen.


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich auch,
ich seh aber schwarz mit dem Wetter|krach:


----------



## Nordlicht (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ pitus
Geht mich ja nicht direk was an, aber meine Wetterberichte sagen bisher fast alle 4bft aus S-W...das ist doch noch ok für die Boote.


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ pitus
> Geht mich ja nicht direk was an, aber meine Wetterberichte sagen bisher fast alle 4bft aus S-W...das ist doch noch ok für die Boote.



yep 4-5 kann ich lesen. Bin zum Glück nur noch nie unter 50 PS draußen gewesen.:q
Wenn die Welle schlecht steht is es da schon mühsam vorwärts zu kommen :c


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Nordlicht 

Was sagst du denn als einheimischer nimmt der wind zu oder bleibt  es bei euch da oben so ?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## aal-matti (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich habe eben bei windfinder geguckt und konnte nur eine 3 - 4 sehen. Ich würde sagen am Samstag heißt es rock´and roll. :vik::vik:
@ Andor : Ich kann dich verstehen, mir geht es immer schlimmer, wenn ich daran denke , das ich nur noch einmal schlafen brauche.

Man, ich will jetzt endlich loooossss !!!​


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Hast recht Nordlicht. Der Wind ist auch für Kleinboote absolut akzeptabel.#6 Außerdem fahren wir um Staberhuk herum, so das wir im Windschatten der Insel Fischen werden. 

Also Pitus, nur keine Panik. 

Sind wir Landratten oder Seebären???? Oder watt??????


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ach ja.......der Knobidipp ist fertig..............oh oh..........:q:q:q Das gibt ein geblähe morgen. Hoffentlich kriege ich wieder mein Einzelzimmer.:q


Hat irgend jemand eine Grillzange für morgen? Grillkohle habe ich eben noch schnell bei Max Bahr geholt. Aber eine Grillzange hatten die leider nicht. 


@Grillmeister: Reichen 10 Kilo Kohle? :q


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Is ja schon gut. |sagnix

Außerdem schlachtet mich mein Weib. Die hat wohl zu viel Zeit vorm Ofen verbracht.

Ich muss mal sehen das ich noch ne zweite Rolle krieg, ich hab meine wohl auf der letzten Tour verloren :r:r:r:r:r:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Is ja schon gut. |sagnix
> 
> Außerdem schlachtet mich mein Weib. Die hat wohl zu viel Zeit vorm Ofen verbracht.
> 
> Ich muss mal sehen das ich noch ne zweite Rolle krieg, ich hab meine wohl auf der letzten Tour verloren :r:r:r:r:r:c:c:c:c:c:c


 
Nicht nur Dein Weib: Wir wollen Pizzabrötchen...........


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@Andor 

Was hast für deine 4500 bezahlt und wo hast die gekauft ??


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Wann schmeißt Ihr den Grill an, damit ich weiß wann ich da sein muß


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @Andor
> 
> Was hast für deine 4500 bezahlt und wo hast die gekauft ??


 

Die habe ich meinem Höker mehr oder weniger abgeschwatzt, weil ich ja ein guter Kunde bin.:q 120€ komplett mit geflochtener aufgespult.:q Warum fragst Du?


----------



## Nordlicht (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ pitus
Meine alte Kriegswunde am linken Bein (und meine 20 Online-Wetterberichte) sagt mir das es sich so bei 4 Bft einpendeln wird.
Denkt dran das ihr am Huk nicht zu flach fahrt und die Steine dort nur auf euch lauern.
Ich kann euch keine Rettungsringe über den Zaun werfen, ich habe Samstag ab 6.oo Uhr Feierabend und hoffe das es warm und trocken bleibt um Antifouling zu malen.

Viel Spass Euich allen


@ Matti
Der Kaffee steht schon seit gestern am Platz |uhoh:


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Die habe ich meinem Höker mehr oder weniger abgeschwatzt, weil ich ja ein guter Kunde bin.:q 120€ komplett mit geflochtener aufgespult.:q Warum fragst Du?



:cwie gesagt ich hab meine gute capricorn wohl auf unserer letzten Tour verlohren. Ich finde sie auf jeden fall nicht wieder.:r:c


Kannst ja mal schauen ob du deine Rolle noch mal zu den Konditionen bekommst


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Als ich das letzte mal auf dem Boot war, dachte ich auch, ich habe meine Capricorn verloren. Und wo war sie? Mit auf dem Boot zwischen meinem Gerödel.#q  Das habe ich natürlich erst bemerkt, als wir wieder an Land waren. 

Also gehe nochmal in Ruhe in deinen Hobbykeller und schau alles durch. Ich denke, Du wirst sie finden. So leicht kommt so eine Rolle nicht weg. Ich kann Dir nicht versprechen, das ich morgen noch zu meinem Höker komme. Habe volles Programm: Um 09:30 Uhr in die Werkstatt mit dem Auto und um 14:00 Uhr meine frau vom Flughafen abholen. bin froh, wenn ich hier gegen 16:00 Uhr los komme. Sonst gerne. Aber zumindest habe ich Deine Mützen am Start.


----------



## Buschangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin Loitz!!
Ich brauch auch mal ne neue Mütze, Andor! Wenn Du noch eine haben solltest??|supergri
Meine alte Mütze hat es gut, die ist in Norwegen.Die wollte wohl da bleiben!!


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Coasthunter

Das hört sich gut an .Macht auch nix wenn du es später versuchst .

Ich hab die letzten 5 Std. schon das ganze Haus auf den Kopf gestellt is nix mehr da.


----------



## aal-matti (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Andor: die Grillzange liegt schon im Besteckkasten. Die Grillkohle reicht gerade mal für den ersten Gang und was machen wir um  Mitternacht.....  

@ Andy: Schade, ich habe gedacht ich bekomme bei dir einen heißen, frischen Kaffee und nicht den von Gestern.  :c  
Bis Morgen und denk an den Süssen.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ pitus
falls deine Rolle bis morgen nicht auftaucht könntest du dich mit Matti kurzschließen, der kommt morgen zum Kaffee und ich würde ihm dann für dich leiweise ne Rhino mit 15er Fireline mitgeben.
Überlegs dir....


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ Andi

Danke das hört sich gut an #6


----------



## pitus02 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

|jump:


So leutz wenn ich nu endlich mal mein Auto aus der Werkstatt krieg geht es ans packen und ....... looooooss 

:vik:Ich freu mich schon wie hupe :vik:


----------



## aal-matti (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

So nun Männers. Ich rauche jetzt noch eine und dann geht es looss. Wir sehen uns auf der Insel,juhu:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## pitus02 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Buschangler schrieb:


> *Da wird doch noch ein Verrückter aufzutreiben sein!!!!!*
> Hey Andor! Kannst Du mir einen Gefallen tun?? Vergiss deine Kamera zuhause! *Bitte!!!!*



|muahah:Bin da gerade wieder drüber gestolpert |muahah:

Andor kriegt meine |supergri|supergri


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (8. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

So Jungs,
wärend Ihr den Dorschen nachstellt, sitze ich mir den A... Auf dem Sofa platt. :v

Neid !!

Ich wünsche Petri Heil und warte auf erste Berichte hier im Board !!! #:

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Siehste Marco. Alles hat gute Seiten. DU kannst wenigstens sitzen. Während uns hier Montezumas Rache :valle niedergestreckt hat, kann ich noch nicht wieder richtig sitzen.

Also nimms Positiv. Deine Stunde kommt auch noch. 

Und jetzt noch ein Petrie hier zuschreiben bringt denke ich nix. Deswegen lasse ich das.

Mal sehen wie es war.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Wir sind gesund und munter wieder zurück und ich kann stolz berichten, das ich mit dem größten Dorsch des Tages den ersten Platz machen konnte.:viker Pokal hat schon einen schönen Platz auf meiner Glasvitrine bekommen.

Ansonsten hatten wir mächtig viel Welle und leider viel zu wenig Fisch. Hätte wirklich mehr sein können.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (8. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wir sind gesund und munter wieder zurück und ich kann stolz berichten, das ich mit dem größten Dorsch des Tages den ersten Platz machen konnte.:viker Pokal hat schon einen schönen Platz auf meiner Glasvitrine bekommen.
> 
> Ansonsten hatten wir mächtig viel Welle und leider viel zu wenig Fisch. Hätte wirklich mehr sein können.




|schild-g

Bin echt neidisch....
Fotos ???
Gibt es schon einen Folgetermin ??
- Marco -


----------



## Coasthunter (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Moin Marco.
Ein nächster Termin steht noch nicht fest. Soooo spontan sind wir nun auch wieder nicht. Aber ich schick Dir gleich mal eine PN für ein anderes Event, das es in sich hat und ganz bestimmt interessant für Dich ist.#6

Fotos haben wir nur ganz wenige gemacht, weil die eine hälfte der Crew ihre Cams vergessen hatte und die andere hälfte mit Driften beschäftigt war.:q


----------



## pitus02 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich bin auch wieder gesund und munter zurück und ich kann stolz berichten, das ich mit dem kleinsten Dorsch des Tages den siebten Platz machen konnte. Ach ja er war im übrigen 0cm lang:vik::vik:

Es hat mit der Crew wie immer nen mords spass gemacht


----------



## Buschangler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Ich bin auch wieder auf den Beinen und muss sagen, das war wieder ne lustige Tour!! Musste mich nur leider wieder mit dem 2. Platz begnügen!! Man nannte mich auch "Ewiger Vieze"!!:q
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf die nächste Tour!!
Hoffe ihr seit alle wieder dabei!#6


----------



## Coasthunter (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Mir hat die Tour mit euch auch wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Es ist nur sehr ärgerlich, das bei Wolfgang nur drei Boote zur Verfügung stehen. Deswegen weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht, wie wir es beim nächsten mal machen wollen. Mit einem Taro Boot fahr ich nicht mehr, das ist klar: E-Starter kaputt, andauernd ging der Motor aus, sehr schwer zu lenken, hoher Spritverbrauch.............., ne ne, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Nichts desto trotz würde ich sehr gerne nochmal diesen Monat raus fahren. Bis zum Dorsch Cup ist mir noch etwas lange hin.:q
Wer will mit????????#6


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mir hat die Tour mit euch auch wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Es ist nur sehr ärgerlich, das bei Wolfgang nur drei Boote zur Verfügung stehen. Deswegen weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht, wie wir es beim nächsten mal machen wollen. Mit einem Taro Boot fahr ich nicht mehr, das ist klar: E-Starter kaputt, andauernd ging der Motor aus, sehr schwer zu lenken, hoher Spritverbrauch.............., ne ne, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Nichts desto trotz würde ich sehr gerne nochmal diesen Monat raus fahren. Bis zum Dorsch Cup ist mir noch etwas lange hin.:q
> Wer will mit????????#6



Will dringend mit. Wenn der Kahn nur endlich fertig wäre #q
War gestern den ganzen Tag sauer, weil ich nicht mitkonnte... Meine Frau war auch am rumpuntern...:cDie ist total angelverrückt.#:

- Marco -


----------



## aal-matti (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Auch ich melde mich gesund und munter wieder zurück. Sohnemann und mir hat es wieder richtig super geil gefallen mit euch. Es war ein lustiges Wochenende.
So gegen Mittag habe ich erst gedacht, das ich das Boot wieder zu Land bringen müßte, weil es meinem Sohn sehr schlecht ging,dann der große Druck und :v. Dann ging es ihm super gut und wir konnten die Fahrt fort führen.

@ Torte: Dein Nudelsalat war obermäßig lecker. D A N K E !!!
@ Andor: Deine Knobisauce war auch ober lecker, aber dieser Nachtdurst....
 @ Keule: Schöne Grüsse an Schweety und gute Besserung.

Ich habe noch einpaar Bilder gemacht, nur meine Kamera zickt im Moment.


----------



## NorgePollak (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Hallo Leute
Schön das Ihr alles gesund überstanden habt und keiner abgesoffen ist.
Es war wohl doch sehr wellig.Ich wäre gern auch alleine mitgefahren.Aber
samstagmorgen hatte ich erst feierabend. Scheiß Nachschicht. Und dann Dennis
mit seiner Gibshand.Stellt doch mal ein paar Bilder rein. Bin schon ganz neugierig.
Einer wird doch wohl geknipst haben.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



NorgePollak schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Schön das Ihr alles gesund überstanden habt und keiner abgesoffen ist.
> Es war wohl doch sehr wellig.Ich wäre gern auch alleine mitgefahren.Aber
> samstagmorgen hatte ich erst feierabend. Scheiß Nachschicht. Und dann Dennis
> ...


was ist denn eigentlich ein brangungsangler#c#c#c


----------



## Keule´s Schweetie (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@ aal-matti: Danke für die Grüße! Geht auch schon wieder besser 


Und Jungs, beim nächsten Mal bin ich auch bestimmt wieder dabei! #6 Dann zeig ich Euch nochmal wie das geht mit dem  Angeln!
Nämlich so: #a


Liebe Grüße an alle! 

Schweet


----------



## Coasthunter (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Hallo Gerd.
War schon schade, das ihr nicht mit machen konntet. Aber so konnte ich wenigstens in Ruhe den ersten Platz machen. |supergri
Aber vielleicht habt ihr Lust und Zeit, nächsten Monat am Dorschcup teil zunehmen. Vom 11. bis 13.04. Müßte ich aber bis Dienstag wissen, es stehen mir nur wenige Plätze zur Verfügung.


----------



## pitus02 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mir hat die Tour mit euch auch wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Es ist nur sehr ärgerlich, das bei Wolfgang nur drei Boote zur Verfügung stehen. Deswegen weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht, wie wir es beim nächsten mal machen wollen. Mit einem Taro Boot fahr ich nicht mehr, das ist klar: E-Starter kaputt, andauernd ging der Motor aus, sehr schwer zu lenken, hoher Spritverbrauch.............., ne ne, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Nichts desto trotz würde ich sehr gerne nochmal diesen Monat raus fahren. Bis zum Dorsch Cup ist mir noch etwas lange hin.:q
> Wer will mit????????#6




Ich kann mich Andor nur anschließen nie wieder Taro #q mir tut immer noch der Arm weh vom vielen pumpen |gr:


----------



## carassius (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Wo sind die Pics Männers???
Gratuliere zum ersten Andor und an den rest der Bande natürlich auch meine Gratulation!
Und jetzt lasst Bilder Sprechen................


----------



## carassius (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> was ist denn eigentlich ein brangungsangler#c#c#c


 
Was für ein Fehlerteufel

:c#q


----------



## Coasthunter (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



carassius schrieb:


> Was für ein Fehlerteufel
> 
> :c#q


 

Der Bursche hat nichts besseres zu tun. Ärger Dich also nicht. Oder lad ihn mal zu ner Runde Brackwasseransitz ein.:q


----------



## carassius (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Wo sind die Bilder Andor, oder habt ihr keine gemacht?


----------



## Coasthunter (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*



carassius schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder Andor, oder habt ihr keine gemacht?


 
Wieso eigentlich immer Andor wo sind die Fotos? Da ich nicht mit meinem "Lieblingsmodell" Torte auf dem Boot war, gab es nicht allzuviel zu knipsen. |supergri Aber Mathias wird bestimmt noch Fotos von der Siegerehrung rein setzen.


----------



## aal-matti (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

So Männers nun die versprochenden Bilder. Ging nicht früher, weil die Kamera rumzickte.​


----------



## Buschangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

Schicke Fotos,Matti!!
Ich hab wohl Glück gehabt das diesmal keine Fotos Von mir dabei sind!! War ja alleine auf dem Boot und ich muß sagen,es war zum :v   langweilig!!! Aber wie gesagt:Keine peinlichen Fotos dabei.:q


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

hört sich doch nach ner guten Tour an !!! :m

hab nun gerade gestern die Ersatzteilbestellung für mein Getriebe in Auftrag gegeben ... #q ... haltet mich mal auf dem laufenden ... wenn der Quirl wieder dreht bin ich nächstes mal hoffentlich mit dabei !


----------



## carassius (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pilken vom Kleinen Boot*

@HD4ever

Moin Jörg!
Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen an dich wenn das in ordnung ist..........
Sag mal du hast doch dein Bootsführerschein in Bramfeld gemacht oder liege ich da falsch?
Hast du Binnen und See gemacht?
Wie lange brauch man für den Spass?
Mit welcher Preis Klasse muss man rechnen?

Ich möchte den Bootsschein jetzt auch machen und wäre dir sehr dankbar für ein paar Antworten und Tip´s


----------

